# Intercooler pipes



## m.a.fleming82 (Sep 4, 2016)

Looking for after market intercooler pipework. 
I need from the left side of the cooler to the inlet plenum. 

R32gtr

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

